# Suche Fahrrad Werkstatt im Bereich Wesseling, Euskirchen, Bonn, Bornheim



## 50389Wesseling (27. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine gute Fahrradwerkstatt im Bereich Wesseling, Euskirchen, Bonn, Bornheim.
Ich erwarte zuverlässige Termine, auch kurzfristige Reparaturen sollten möglich sein, faire Preise, gute Beratung, gute Werkstattqualität.

Über Eure Tipps und Austausch der Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß 50389Wesseling


----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2006)

http://www.olafs-radladen.de/

War erst einmal dort. Kenne aber zwei Mitarbeiter persönlich. Einen davon relativ gut. Der arbeitet ordentlich und das ist oft wichtiger als der Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (27. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der arbeitet ordentlich und das ist oft wichtiger als der Preis.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen  

im bereich euskirchen gibt es folgende bikeläden...

www.hape-bikes.de und KraftRad (Roitzheimer Straße gegenüber ATU). arbeiten beide gut und zuverlässig. geht auch mal was ohne termin.

in derkum gibt es noch die BikeBox (ehem. Stassen in Aachen). erst einmal da gewesen...

in zülpich gibt es noch fahhrad schumacher (zeg-vertragshändler) mit dem ich allerdings noch keine erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## redrace (27. September 2006)

50389Wesseling schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche eine gute Fahrradwerkstatt im Bereich Wesseling, Euskirchen, Bonn, Bornheim.
> Ich erwarte zuverlässige Termine, auch kurzfristige Reparaturen sollten möglich sein, faire Preise, gute Beratung, gute Werkstattqualität.
> ...



HUHU
Also suchst Du eine Einerlegendewollmichsau!! Das wird schwer!!
Kurzfristige Reparaturen sind bei einer vollen Werkstatt immer schwer, denn dann müssen die, die Termine haben auf ihr Rad warten!! Zuverlässige Termine!!?? Dann keine oder kaum kurzfristige Reparaturen, es sei denn Du hast Glück und ich bin aus lauter Langeweile in Olafs-Radladen, dann kann das schon mal gehen! Gute Werkstattqualität geht nicht mit dazwischen geschobenen Rädern denn die bedeuten Streß und damit kann man nicht sauber arbeiten!!! 
Der Rest müsste aber zu schaffen sein!!


----------



## 50389Wesseling (27. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> http://www.olafs-radladen.de/
> 
> War erst einmal dort. Kenne aber zwei Mitarbeiter persönlich. Einen davon relativ gut. Der arbeitet ordentlich und das ist oft wichtiger als der Preis.



Danke für den Tip.
Bin Stammkunde was meine Neuanschaffungen (auch für die gesamte Familie) angeht bei Olaf. Habe da bis jetzt richtig Geld gelassen und bin nie enttäuscht worden.
Top Beratung, Top Lieferanten, Top Qualität bei Neurädern, Top Zubehör.
Man muss nicht alles im Laden haben. Es kann ja alles bestellt werden.
Aber meine Erfahrung, die einige Bekannte mit mir teilen:
Mit der Werkstatt läuft es terminlich nicht so gut.
Es sind keine kurzfristigen Reparaturen möglich. Selbst die Begutachtung der Räder vor dem Laden war bei 2 Bekannten nicht möglich.
Wartezeit auf einen Tremin 3-4 Wochen. Das ist definitiv zu lang.
Qualitativ mag die Werkstatt gute Arbeit leisten.


----------



## 50389Wesseling (27. September 2006)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Also suchst Du eine Einerlegendewollmichsau!! Das wird schwer!!
> Kurzfristige Reparaturen sind bei einer vollen Werkstatt immer schwer, denn dann müssen die, die Termine haben auf ihr Rad warten!! Zuverlässige Termine!!?? Dann keine oder kaum kurzfristige Reparaturen, es sei denn Du hast Glück und ich bin aus lauter Langeweile in Olafs-Radladen, dann kann das schon mal gehen! Gute Werkstattqualität geht nicht mit dazwischen geschobenen Rädern denn die bedeuten Streß und damit kann man nicht sauber arbeiten!!!
> Der Rest müsste aber zu schaffen sein!!



Danke für Deine Antwort
Bin Stammkunde was meine Neuanschaffungen (auch für die gesamte Familie) angeht bei Olaf. Habe da bis jetzt richtig Geld (auch für sämtliches Zubehör) gelassen und bin nie qualitativ enttäuscht worden. Alles war seinen Preis wert.
Top Beratung, Top Lieferanten, Top Qualität bei Neurädern, Top Zubehör.
Internethandel kommt da für mich nicht in Frage. Der lokale Einzelhandel ist für mich absolut wichtig.
Olaf hat das Problem als einziger in Wesseling zu sein und scheint damit vollkommen überlasstet zu sein. Er hat teilweise 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit für Zubehörteile. Bekannte erzählten, daß es teilweise noch nicht einmal möglich war bei Defekten die Räder vor dem Laden zu begutachten, damit man weiss was defekt ist. 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit ist definitiv zu lang. Mir auch.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2006)

50389Wesseling schrieb:


> Wartezeit auf einen Tremin 3-4 Wochen


Ernsthaft???? Dann wäre es doch eine super Geschäftsidee, direkt neben an eine Fahrradwerkstatt zu eröffnen - wer hat heute schon für die nächsten 4 Wochen Vollbeschäftigung garantiert... - was fehlt denn deinen Rädern?


----------



## redrace (27. September 2006)

50389Wesseling schrieb:


> 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit ist definitiv zu lang. Mir auch.



HUHU
Also Heute war der nächste Termin für nächste woche Mittwoch zu bekommen!! Aber was fehlt deinen Rädern denn!! Oder noch besser schreib mir einfach mal ne Mail!!


----------



## Lucky L. (28. September 2006)

Lieber Herr (Radladentypi), am Montag, den 16. Oktober 2006, werde ich bei einem Unfall, den ich dann zu haben plane, mein Schaltwerk schrotten und wohl auch das Schaltauge verbiegen. Ich beantrage deshalb hiermit mit viel Bittebitte einen Werkstatttermin   
oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## redrace (28. September 2006)

Lucky L. schrieb:


> Lieber Herr (Radladentypi), am Montag, den 16. Oktober 2006, werde ich bei einem Unfall, den ich dann zu haben plane, mein Schaltwerk schrotten und wohl auch das Schaltauge verbiegen. Ich beantrage deshalb hiermit mit viel Bittebitte einen Werkstatttermin
> oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?



Genau so!! Allerdings musst Du noch Geld mitbringen!!


----------



## fiffkes84 (28. September 2006)

In Derkum bei Euskirchen gibts nen geilen Laden ! Die Bike- Box ! 
Sehr zu empfehlen ! 
Is klein aber fein und gute Preise haben die da auch ! 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50389Wesseling (29. September 2006)

fiffkes84 schrieb:


> In Derkum bei Euskirchen gibts nen geilen Laden ! Die Bike- Box !
> Sehr zu empfehlen !
> Is klein aber fein und gute Preise haben die da auch !
> 
> Greetz



 
Danke für den Tip.
Werde mir den Laden mal anschauen.
Gruß
50389Wesseling


----------

